# Anybody Have this Problem With Fantasy Grounds?



## Remus Lupin (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't seem to get connected using Fantasy Grounds, and I'm finding their customer support to be woefully inadequate. The problem seems to be that my players aren't able to access the program on my computer. I'd be happy to supply more details, but first I'm interested ot know if this is a common problem, and what kinds of steps people went through to solve it. At this point, I'm about ready to give up.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Mar 11, 2008)

The program has to act as a server have you checked your firewall setting and made sure it has the necessary permissions set in the OS and any security software you're using?


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Mar 11, 2008)

First time I did it, I couldn't use my Linksys Router but if I bypassed the router straight to the modem it worked fine.  After following some advice from their message board, and reseting permissions I was able to use the router in line with it.
But that was several years ago now.  Haven't used it in a bit.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I've tried both of those things. I turned off my firewall and bypassed the router to run directly off of my modem. The problem becomes how to open up the proper port (1802) for business.

And, I will say for the record, that once you exhaust the advice on the message boards, their customer service is nonexistent.

Has anyone found Klooge.Werks to be any better to manage? I can't get connected to it either, but I thought it might be an easier fix.


----------



## Kashkadir (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you already looked at the relevant FAQ? It contains some links that help configuring the computer correctly to act as the host.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've checked it out. I ran through everything again last night and near as I can tell, it SHOULD be working. But it's not. I figure that somewhere along the line, I've got something set up wrong, but I have no idea where that could be.


----------



## Kashkadir (Mar 12, 2008)

If your router is configured correctly and the host is running, are you sure that your players have the same version (possibly different license, but the same version number) of the program?

If this discussion gets much longer, I guess it should be held on the support forum of Fantasy Grounds.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, I've looked there! As to your question, yes, we're all running the same versions. You see why this is perplexing to me.


----------



## DMFTodd (Mar 12, 2008)

Remus Lupin said:
			
		

> Has anyone found Klooge.Werks to be any better to manage? I can't get connected to it either, but I thought it might be an easier fix.



Definitely sounds like router/firewall/ISP issues - not the software - so I doubt kloogewerks would be any better for you.


----------



## werk (Mar 12, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> Definitely sounds like router/firewall/ISP issues - not the software - so I doubt kloogewerks would be any better for you.




Agree.

Something is blocking it, should be easy to find in your processes list.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks all! This has been very helpful. I don't have an answer yet,  but you've confirmed some of my own thinking.


----------



## Redrobes (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't generally comment on other VTTs but what you need to do is some port forwarding.

See if you can find your router on this list and follow instructions.
http://portforward.com/routers.htm

To check you can use GRC's "shields up" (off of one of the menu tabs) which does a port scan of your connection. Get it to do the port number you forwarded (might need to do a custom scan or range - you used to have to) and see if its visible.
http://www.grc.com/default.htm

You also need to make sure that the program is set up as a server in the firewall.

Also remember that the out side person needs your public IP address not the local / internal one. So a 192.168.x.x one is useless. Read port forward for more info. If it any app works when directly connected but not with the router then this is the issue.

Hope that helps.


----------



## heruca (Mar 13, 2008)

What Redrobes said.

Almost any virtual tabletop program will require that the GM set up port forwarding. Your firewalls and routers are _designed_ to keep incoming connections out (to prevent being hacked, etc.), so you need to specifically open up a certain port to let the FG traffic in.


----------



## Generico (Mar 18, 2008)

If you could provide more specifics of your problem, you'd be more likely to get a specific solution.  If I were to make a guess at this problem, I'd say that you not only have a standard router, but your "modem" is also a router, which is common fair for the most popular ISPs.  This could explain why bypassing your router had no effect.

What is the make and model of your modem?

Also, what IP address are you giving to the players you'd like to connect?  The one Fantasy grounds shows in the start screen is wrong if you're connected through a router.


----------



## arnon (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't know if it'll help. 

But when i tried to get my plyaers to connect first time with the IP number, they couldn't. So i had the program give me one of those random 4 words "addresses" and everyone connected easily...


----------

